# Amazing Landscape site



## vangelis (Sep 1, 2015)

Hey guys check this awesome site athina.stroda-photography  with lifelike colors that will let you amazed,she does a great job in the editing and has a lot of potential as an upcoming photographer  hope you liker her as much as i do  . Tell me your opinion by commenting


----------



## Eventer (Sep 17, 2015)

Some are nice! I found A LOT over edited/saturated and didnt like the use of the poorly done HDR in some of them


----------



## Light Guru (Sep 17, 2015)

The first image I saw when going to the site was bad. I promptly left the site. If you can't even show a good photo as your first image then that tells me the rest probably won't be any better.


----------



## Ysarex (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 17, 2015)

It starts out by heralding a poorly composed, over-processed image that suffers from a lack of subject.  In short, a bad shot that someone should have tossed in the trash bin, but tried unsuccessfully to save it by pushing a handful of sliders way way way too far.


----------

